# riding in Redmond, OR



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I've got a work trip that overnights in Redmond, OR next week & I'll have my Ritchey breakaway w/me. I've got a few hours to ride but no rental car. Can anyone recommed a ride, preferrably not flat? Nothing super long as I have to work after riding. Thanks


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

Farva, You are going to have a VERY hard time finding a short ride that is not flat out of Redmond. The hills are a way out, maybe some rolling terrain out towards Smith Rock. Your best bet would be to google map terrain it and point and shoot. Depending on how much "short" time you have, you might get 1500 feet. Maybe. With hill repeats. 

Your gig might be to ride out to Smith. Take a scenic ride and enjoy your bike. Will be a good rest day for you.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

smokie496 said:


> Farva, You are going to have a VERY hard time finding a short ride that is not flat out of Redmond..


yeah I noticed. United lost my bike for 2 days so it was a bust anyway. Pretty country out there. Still lots of snow in the mountains. Thanks for the reply


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry, didn't look at the original post date. No problem. Its too bad you couldn't have gotten into Bend for a ride. There is a reason Chris Horner lives here. Great road rides. Not terribly climby, but solid rides and great country.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

It has been a decade since I lived in the area. I recollect riding on Novelty Hill. Here is a suggested route:

Daily ride #3 - Novelty Hill - Ames Lake in Redmond, WA | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE


----------

